# VI Catamaran wanted



## Silversailor (Jul 13, 2000)

I need a 3-4 stateroom cat in either the American VIs or the BVIs for 7-10 days either mid-Feb or the last week in March. I prefer to rent directly from (or at least through) an owner. My wife and I have extensive sailing experience (both monohull and cats) and give any boat we are aboard true ownership care. We are also looking for a 35-45'' monohull for 5 weeks, mid-Feb thru March, to charter directly from a private owner. See separate message I have posted. Please respond to either request off-list at [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi

I came across a web page by the owner of a boat that sounds as if it might meet your needs. I don''t know anything about the boat, but the web page is worth a look. The address is: http://home.earthlink.net/~hervel/

Bruce


----------

